# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  MoBay-Treasure Beach

## russ&pam

How long from MoBay airport to Treasure Beach

----------


## Accompong

> How long from MoBay airport to Treasure Beach


*Distances and driving times are hard to calculate in Jamaica.

http://distancecalculator.globefeed....44Rad06MZJyrCo

As you can see, it is 111Km or about 70 miles but that is using the road from MoBay - Ferris Cross - Black River to Treasure Beach.  A local can make it in about 2 - 3 hours depending on traffic as that road is sometimes slowed by trucks on hills that switch back and forth.

I use the 30 MPH rule as an average as it appears the calculator does that too.

Peace and Guidance
*

----------


## TAH

Plan for 2.5 hours.

----------

